# Manuals



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Have found my Chevrolet 1996 manual on e-bay.Check with Google 
"GMT/96-P3-1" Price looked interesting. Have the impression that this guy has more manuals for sale than this one. For sure this type of manuals is a wealth of information. New ones from Helm Inc. cost considerably more.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Kleinejohan

will have a look on ebay later..

John

used Nukes filtered Unanswered posts button 8)


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

I found the manual for my Dodge chassis on e-bay and purchased it from a guy in the states, it was secondhand but in good condition and very cheap, even with postage. When it arrived I noticed that it was sold through an organisation called theartofbooks.com so that could be worth checking out!. ALSO, if anyone has, or knows of a manual on the dodge camper body (1980's) I would be interested in buying it from them. you can email me on [email protected] Cheers Mick.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

what does your camper look like Mick? 
post a pic?

just interested

John


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

Hi John, I will have to get my son to show me how to post pictures on the forum as I am not very conversent with all the workings of PC's. in fact I have meant to ask him to show me how to puy the small picture of my camper in the personal file on the forum. I will ask him when he comes home from work tonight. Cheers Mick.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok Mick, otherwise give me a pm and I can help..
J


----------

